

Keith and Mario's Guide to Continuous Deployment - keithpitt
https://speakerdeck.com/keithpitt/keith-and-marios-guide-to-continuous-deployment

======
lukeck
This talk was one of the highlights of RubyConf Au. Thanks guys.

~~~
keithpitt
Glad you liked it :D <3

------
johnsyweb
Always Be Continuously Deploying :+1:

